# Is This A Real Seiko?



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Can anyone assure me that this is a real Seiko and not a Feiko please?










The description says

Model 7N42 8070 A4

Serial No 070248

But I can't find this model on any "shop" web site.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

It's probably discontinued, and it's unlikely a cheapo like that would be faked.

Spare parts are available for that model from shops if you search Google.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a real one.....

Google Seiko 7n42 in images and I think its the first one...


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Brilliant. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

A mate of mine has one


----------

